# Bind9 complaining about lack of threads support

## haven

Just found an interesting issue with bind after an update. Starting bind with:

```
 start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/named/named.pid --nicelevel 0 --exec /usr/sbin/named -- -u named -n 2

```

Leads to the following error:

```
named: -u with Linux threads not supported: no capabilities support or capabilities disabled at build time
```

Bind was built with threads support so this confused me a little. Removing "-u named" and running as root worked just fine.

Turns out its due to lack of the "caps" user flag but this is not obvious from the error.

Posting this in-case anyone else has the same issue, just add the caps use flag and it should run as a non-root user once again.

My bind use flags:

```
[ebuild   R    ] net-dns/bind-9.8.1  USE="berkdb caps dlz geoip gost gssapi ipv6 ssl threads xml -doc -idn -ldap -mysql -odbc -pkcs11 -postgres -rpz -sdb-ldap (-selinux) -urandom" 0 kB

```

Regards

Haven

----------

## theotherjoe

haven, thanks for posting! 

had the same error message and couldn't figure out what was going on.

```
named: -u with Linux threads not supported: no capabilities support or capabilities 

disabled at build time
```

simply enabling caps flag and I am back to a working NS in a

non-root setup. saved a lot of digging!

----------

